# i want to stop taking antipsychotic sycrest and i'm not taking it by 15 days..what will happen



## calogerodirosa (Oct 10, 2012)

hello i made my mind definately and i want to stop taking drugs.i talked to the psychiatrist asking the safe way to stop taking those and he said " do what you want i don't care".so i decided to take 1/4 less of 5mg sycrest every week,redusing by 1,125mg every week.after a month,i stopped taking everything for 15 days.today is the 15th day. what will happen of actually bad beside return of symptoms?will i get a lock ?any damage in any part?anything i don't know?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

calogerodirosa said:


> hello i made my mind definately and i want to stop taking drugs.i talked to the psychiatrist asking the safe way to stop taking those and he said " do what you want i don't care".so i decided to take 1/4 less of 5mg sycrest every week,redusing by 1,125mg every week.after a month,i stopped taking everything for 15 days.today is the 15th day. what will happen of actually bad beside return of symptoms?will i get a lock ?any damage in any part?anything i don't know?


Why did you psychiatrist say he doesn't care?


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

calogerodirosa said:


> hello i made my mind definately and i want to stop taking drugs.i talked to the psychiatrist asking the safe way to stop taking those and he said " do what you want i don't care".so i decided to take 1/4 less of 5mg sycrest every week,redusing by 1,125mg every week.after a month,i stopped taking everything for 15 days.today is the 15th day. what will happen of actually bad beside return of symptoms?will i get a lock ?any damage in any part?anything i don't know?


I used to be on Risperidone and Zyprexa, was on it for quite a while until people around me realized I was only getting worse, I ended up realizing it as well and stopped taking it by myself, didn't really go back to the psychiatrist, probably because he would have said he wouldn't care as well, that's exactly how it goes in Portugal. I was doing acupuncture back then and my acupuncturist sort of "helped" me getting out of the medication, been out of them for more than a year and it was probably the best decision I ever made


----------



## calogerodirosa (Oct 10, 2012)

PositiveThinking! said:


> I used to be on Risperidone and Zyprexa, was on it for quite a while until people around me realized I was only getting worse, I ended up realizing it as well and stopped taking it by myself, didn't really go back to the psychiatrist, probably because he would have said he wouldn't care as well, that's exactly how it goes in Portugal. I was doing acupuncture back then and my acupuncturist sort of "helped" me getting out of the medication, been out of them for more than a year and it was probably the best decision I ever made


thank you and let me say that i believe you,and even i dare to think that you did the best decision of your life,even if i don't know you.
however a family friend took antidepressant and stopped taking the usual dose(equal of 10x times the initial dose) abruptly.it all went fine until 4 years after is lower jaw locked.a medic a year later asked if she stopped taking psychoactive drugs abruptly,and found the cause of the problem.as of now she still hasnt recovered and cant still talk properly.
im sure something has to happen to me later,i would like to know exactly what.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

*he said " do what you want i don't care"*

Stop paying the psychiatrist and see if he starts to care
























*im sure something has to happen to me later,i would like to know exactly what*

As you have made up your mind to stop, respect your decision and don't worry about it. Most people have an adjustment period and then its over.

1) How long have you been taking this med?

2) Why were you taking it? (BiPolar?)

3) Did it help and in what ways? Since you are on a DP/DR site, did it help this disorder?

4) Why do you want to stop the med?

It is much more helpful to have a psychiatrist who cares - find someone else.

Your body/brain will adjust best if you slowly taper off. Abrupt is the most severe. If you find you have problems right away, taper even slower

If there is an acute actual need for the med, then your previous symptoms will return. If you are truly bi-polar or schizophrenic (the purpose of Sycrest), then you may revert back to this condition.

Sycrest (asenapine) is complex affecting many neurotransmitters. Again, just give yourself time and don't worry about 4 years from now...


----------



## calogerodirosa (Oct 10, 2012)

Visual said:


> *he said " do what you want i don't care"*
> 
> Stop paying the psychiatrist and see if he starts to care
> 
> ...


my current psychiatric is paid by government not by me,he can do whatever he want.

1)by january 2010 i took abilify until september 2010,then decided it were useless and stopped.
a month later the current psychiatr persuaded me to try zeldox.i took 20mg at first then 40,then 60,40,20.at july 2012 i changed to 5 mg sycrest.late august i started to reduce sycrest intake until now(0).

2)because that coward of my dad used police and lawyer as a tool to make me followed by mind sanity hospital by force.there they gave me a psychology test and on that test's result started my cure.
i don't know exactly what the fup i have.

3)i don't know.

4)problems in sexual life,low energy,low strenght,huge amount of weight gained(bmi 18 before ,31now) risk of dyabetes,heart attack,sleepines,i'm slow,a zombie,like a 90 years old,and Depressed.also no more hope for this kind of doctors in my city.
as of now everything is restoring,much better now definately.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

*i don't know exactly what the fup i have*

Find out what your diagnosis is/are, and the reasons for it/them. Then start learning about them, how they affect people, and options you have. Knowledge is power.

*problems in sexual life,low energy,low strenght,huge amount of weight gained(bmi 18 before ,31now) risk of dyabetes,heart attack,sleepines,i'm slow,a zombie,like a 90 years old,and Depressed.also no more hope for this kind of doctors in my city.*

These are the standard side-effects of anti-psychotics ... the reason why people stop taking them.

*as of now everything is restoring,much better now definately.*

Good. Now see how time affects you.

Do you live with your family?


----------



## calogerodirosa (Oct 10, 2012)

Visual said:


> *i don't know exactly what the fup i have*
> 
> Find out what your diagnosis is/are, and the reasons for it/them. Then start learning about them, how they affect people, and options you have. Knowledge is power.
> 
> ...


ummm i'm alone 6/7 days but i get a little money support.i can't spend a lot,so the only psychiatric i can talk to is the free one i know.
also i don't want to get a sudden strike after 4 years like my family friend had,carefreely asuming that everything will surely be ok.i just want to know.if it isn't actually needed to continue gradually reducing the intake and those 15 days won't do nothing then i will be more than happy.and since a paid or free psychiatric in my city won't help me i have no other choice than asking the internet.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

It really depends what diagnosis you have, If it's just dp and they thought it was psychosis, you'll be fine, If you were on it for other things there could be a problem. Usually I takes a lot of evidence to get someone forced into a hospital.

I would call your pharmacy to make sure you're stopping it correctly.

And then I'd file a complaint with your dr's supervisor. Telling you "I dont care" when asking how to safely stop a medication is nor cool or or acceptable. Even if it's the free place you should have a choice to seem someone else.

There are also clinics where they have sliding scale fees, you could possibly qualify for. You could apply for Medicaid or disability to try and get better care


----------



## calogerodirosa (Oct 10, 2012)

kate_edwin said:


> It really depends what diagnosis you have, If it's just dp and they thought it was psychosis, you'll be fine, If you were on it for other things there could be a problem. Usually I takes a lot of evidence to get someone forced into a hospital.
> 
> I would call your pharmacy to make sure you're stopping it correctly.


the only real problem i have is that i enjoy staying home rather than getting out.
ALL antispychotic i took didn't help me inside the house neither out.not only that but they also brought other problems.if dp is depression then it wasn't with that that i begin assuming drugs,it was 10 days after taking abilify that developed.also never had any allucination or delusion.and drugs didn't help me being more social, i was actually always bored inside my house and outside.the only good thing is that boring feel lasted 10 hours a day ,since i always sleeped 14 hours with those.
i will try to call a pharmacist.


----------

